# for example



## Gavril

How do you say "for example" in your language?

I ask because there seems to be a lot of diversity in how the meaning "for" is translated in this phrase:


Finnish _esimerkiksi_, the translative case of _esimerkki _"example"

Latin _exempli gratia _: genitive of _exemplum _"example" + ablative of _gratia _"favor"

French _par exemple_: _par _"by, through, etc." + _exemple _"example"

Welsh _er enghraifft _: _er _"despite" (older meaning = "for, before"), + _enghraifft _"example"

Icelandic _til dæmis _: _til _"to" + _dæmi _"example"

Armenian _orinagi hamar _: _orinag _"example" (Eastern _orinak_) + _hamar _"for (the sake of)"


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:_* Örneğin*_; abbreviated as *Ör.*


_Etymology:_

Örnek: example

-in: an obsolete suffix, which can only be found in a very limited amount of words in the modern language, that makes adjectives and adverbs from nouns.

Örne*k* + in --> consonant harmony --> Örne*ğ*in - / øɾ'nein /


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: por exemplo (the x here is read as a z).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

A/ «Γιά παράδειγμα*» (ja pa'raðiɣma)--> _Par example_.
B/ «Παραδείγματος χάριν» (para'ðiɣmatos 'xarin)--> _Exempli gratia_ (for the sake of example). Abbreviated as,  «π.χ.»
Α is mostly used orally, B prevails by far in writing.

*Neuter noun «παράδειγμα» (pa'raðiɣma), deriving from the Classical neuter noun «παράδειγμα» (pă'rădeigmă)--> lit. _pattern, model, sample_, metaph. _example, precedent_; from the verb «παραδείκνυμι» (pără'deiknūmĭ)--> _to exhibit, bring forward, represent_ (PIE base *deik-, _to show, point_).


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:
Например - lit. on example. 
The very word example (пример) literally means result of measuring, sizing up.


----------



## kloie

in persian=mesalan
in croatian=na primjer
estonian=näiteks


----------



## Gavril

kloie said:


> in persian=mesalan
> in croatian=na primjer
> estonian=näiteks



What case is _mesalan _in?

Estonian _näiteks _seems to be in the translative case, just like Finnish _esimerkiksi._


----------



## kloie

persian doesn't really have cases but you can also say baraye mesal, baraye=for


----------



## snoopymanatee

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:_* Örneğin*_; abbreviated as *Ör.*
> 
> 
> _Etymology:_
> 
> Örnek: example
> 
> -in: an obsolete suffix, which can only be found in a very limited amount of words in the modern language, that makes adjectives and adverbs from nouns.
> 
> Örne*k* + in --> consonant harmony --> Örne*ğ*in - / øɾ'nein /



Hello,

I want to make an addition;

We also say Arabic word "*mesela*".


----------



## Gavril

snoopymanatee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to make an addition;
> 
> We also say Arabic word "*mesela*".



Again, I'm curious: is _mesela _a case-form of a noun meaning "example", or is it a verb form? (Or something different?)


----------



## Orlin

Maroseika said:


> Russian:
> Например - lit. on example.
> The very word example (пример) literally means result of measuring, sizing up.


=Bulgarian.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Gavril said:


> Again, I'm curious: is _mesela _a case-form of a noun meaning "example", or is it a verb form? (Or something different?)



I think "*mesela*" comes from Arabic word "_*mesel*_" which is a noun and means "_*saying*_" or "_*proverb*_" 

or it comes from "_*misal*_" which is also a noun and means "_*example*_" or "_*similar*_".

I am not so sure but I think, "*mesela*" comes from "*misal*".

In Modern Turkish we use "_mesela_" as a particle.

e.g.: "*Mesela* her akşam saat 10'da gelirdi." --> "*For example* he used to come at 10 o'clock every evening."

I hope I could explain.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *bijvoorbeeld*, but the meaning of this 'bij' is not clear to me. I have thought of a short form of *bij wijze van*/ by way of ...


----------



## origumi

Hebrew: לדוגמא le-dugma, borrowed from Aramaic, which in turn is borrowed from Greek _dogma_ or _deigma_.

There are some other alternatives.


----------



## origumi

snoopymanatee said:


> We also say Arabic word "*mesela*".


Hebrew employs the cognate (I guess) _mashal_ for the same purpose, with prefix _le_ = to, for. So it's _le-mashal_ = for example.


----------



## bibax

Czech:
*například* (on example; most common, often abbr. *např.*);
*ku příkladu* (to example);
*příkladmo* (adverb);

Slovak:
*napríklad*;

Polish:
*na przykład*;

Slovene, Serbian:
*na primer, на пример*;

Ukrainian:
*наприклад*;

Russian has also *к примеру* (= to example), besides *например*.

The Slavic preposition *na* (= on, onto) can express direction (with accusative) or location (with locative). Příklad, príklad, primjer, пример, etc. (= _example_) are in the accusative case in this case. Some Slavic languages write "na + priklad/primer" together as one word.


----------



## bibax

German:
*zum Beispiel* (to-the example; zum = zu dem = to the);
*beispielsweise* (adverb);


Hungarian:
*például* (adverb; példa = example);

The suffix -ul, -ül forms the adverbs:
magyar (Hungarian, n. or adj.) > magyarul (Beszél magyarul? Do you speak Hungarian?);
német (German, n. or adj.) > németül (Beszél németül? Do you speak German?);


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish*: _till exempel_ (to example) or _exempelvis_ ("in an example-like way")
*Italian*: _per esempio_ or _ad esempio_


----------



## 涼宮

In Japanese you don't use a preposition but a conditional, curious, isn't it? 

For example/for instance= 例えば tatoeba /tatoe'ba/. Lit: if we/you/one illustrate(s)


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog it is expressed as "Halimbawa". In some terms, 1.) Tulad ng     2.) Gaya ng   3.) Kagaya ng   but all these three are " Like/for example".


----------



## Encolpius

*Albanian*: për shembull (we haven't had this languages here yet)
*Basque*: adibidez
*Belarusian*: напрыклад (bibax forgot about this Slavic language)
*Esperanto*: ekzemple (is there anybody speaking Esperanto?)
*Galician*: por exemplo (yes, there are Galicians here)
*Indonesian*: misalnya
*Occitan*: pr'exemple
*Quechua*: hina
*Sicilian*: pir esempiu
*Somali*: tusaale
*Telugu*: ఉదాహరణకి
*Thai*: อย่างเช่น
*Vietnamese*: ví dụ


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*на пример* (na primer) _"on example"_;


----------



## Graciela J

*Spanish*:

_por ejemplo_


----------



## merquiades

An interesting question is whether or not "for example" is idiomatic and colloquial in all of these languages.  In English I'd say it's used frequently in writing and in formal conversation, but not so frequently in street talk.  I picked up on this because it is used quite a lot in Spanish, even among young people in the most informal of settings.   Would you say -- I'm thirsty.  What do you have to drink? -- Well, I have beer and vodka, for example.


----------



## Olaszinhok

In *Italian ad esempio *is as common as *per esempio. *
What about *for instance  *in English? I reckon it may sound slightly more formal than *for example*. Anyhow, I tend to use the former quite often.
I have also read that there is a very little difference  between these two expressions in meaning as well.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

مثلاً: example-accusative indefinite
(The accusative indefinite often turns nouns into adverbs.)

or

على سبيل المثال: on the path of the example, i.e. by way of example


----------



## Armas

merquiades said:


> An interesting question is whether or not "for example" is idiomatic and colloquial in all of these languages.


_Esimerkiksi_ is frequently used in Finnish in writing as well as in street talk, and not infrequently shortened to _esmes_ in fast speech.


----------



## Zareza

*Romanian*

 de exemplu


----------



## nimak

merquiades said:


> An interesting question is whether or not "for example" is idiomatic and colloquial in all of these languages. In English I'd say it's used frequently in writing and in formal conversation, but not so frequently in street talk.





Armas said:


> _Esimerkiksi_ is frequently used in Finnish in writing as well as in street talk


Same in Macedonian, "_na primer_" is very often used.


----------



## AndrasBP

In Lithuanian, "for example" is *pavyzdžiui* (abbr. as pvz.), which is the noun *pavyzdys* ("example") in the *dative case*.
It is common in spoken Lithuanian, too.


----------

